# Virgin TiVo - My Shows



## dwarfofpoison (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm being dumb but how do you tell if a recording has been viewed or partially viewed in your recordings?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

If you click on the show it would say "Resume <> from beginning" or something like that in the play screen.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice to constantly hear about little things that haven't changed from the S1 

Very much looking forward to my new TiVo (and new large HD Tele!) on Tuesday


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Nice to constantly hear about little things that haven't changed from the S1
> 
> Very much looking forward to my new TiVo (and new large HD Tele!) on Tuesday


I'm sure you will like it lots. I'm so pleased to have Tivo back, for the little things like it jumping back when stopping fast forwarding.
I never got used to Sky+ fast forwarding and always had to rewind a bit manually. lol


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not sure it'll be so great for me. I'm still using my S1 so I think the niggles people are reporting will get to me a little.

I had been resigned for a long time to having to 'downgrade' to something like Sky+/V+ so I'm thrilled that I'll be getting to keep having a TiVo.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Apart from all the niggles (we're a fussy lot!),
it's still much better than the old TiVo and is in a different ballgame to other PVRs


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, I am rather fussy and I'll no doubt be whinging about niggles, bugs and things that are just different come next week.

But, I'm still very happy that this new TiVo exists


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I'm so pleased to have Tivo back, for the little things like it jumping back when stopping fast forwarding.
> I never got used to Sky+ fast forwarding and always had to rewind a bit manually. lol


I agree, a little thing but so important. Wish it had the 30 second hack as well.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Major dude said:


> I agree, a little thing but so important. Wish it had the 30 second hack as well.


Not tried it with the Virgin remote, but certainly the codes I got from Logitech to program my remote makes the skip forward button jump 30seconds?
Could be that it's using the code from the USA Tivo Premiere?


----------

